# Heard a rumor at Marengo about Hunter Class stablizers..



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I heard that they were going to rework the stabilizer rule once again that would turn around and outlaw side bars and v-bars. I know they did the whole "within a 12in. circle" but the rule book still stayed a single bar. So anyone else know/heard what's going to happen? I'm don't want to spend a couple hundred bucks on a side bar set-up that might be useless.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like i will be waiting for the 2014 ibo rule book before i buy a new stab setup.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

aljburk said:


> Looks like i will be waiting for the 2014 ibo rule book before i buy a new stab setup.


You can't buy anything till after the wedding!!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> You can't buy anything till after the wedding!!


Why does that sound familiar......hahah!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

aljburk said:


> Why does that sound familiar......hahah!



I hears that all the time before Ammie and I got married....Now I just hear No. LOL


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I was told by a wise and long time married man, at the farmstead restaurant in Marengo actually...

"It is easier to ask for forgiveness, than for permission"

I think i will stick with that...


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't understand how they let sidebars go this year. It says clearly in the rules a single stabilizer with one point of attachment.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

They need to pick a rule and stick with it.


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

I talked with one of the officials at the cardinal center & they said as long as side bar & front bar are attached to the same mount coming off the front of the riser & everything stays within the 24" diam sphere or no more than 12" front, back & side to side you were good. I know this set up does not sound like the legal set up that is described in the 2013 HC rules.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

aljburk said:


> I was told by a wise and long time married man, at the farmstead restaurant in Marengo actually...
> 
> "It is easier to ask for forgiveness, than for permission"
> 
> I think i will stick with that...


Sure if you want a quick marriage lol


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

in my opinion, 1 bar means 1 bar, not 1 mounting point. They change rules too easily and don't publish the changes. If the multi bar setup is legal thats fine, but make it known to everybody, not just a few who specifically ask.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

How would you all feel if the went single bar, single mounting spot, no more then 12in in length, and zero offset for hunter class and follow the within 12in rule for advanced hunter??


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

I like it the way it is . if you don't want side rods don't use them


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> How would you all feel if the went single bar, single mounting spot, no more then 12in in length, and zero offset for hunter class and follow the within 12in rule for advanced hunter??


Thats the way its written, and how I thought it was


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

wpk said:


> I like it the way it is . if you don't want side rods don't use them


I dont have a problem with side bars, if they are deeming them legal, I have a problem in that they didn't tell anybody that it was legal. They changed the bino rules and they told us, they changed the amount of pins you are allowed and told us, they changed the vane length allowed and told us, then they change the stabilizer rule and DIDN'T tell us. The point of rules is to keep a level playing field, but they chose to allow certain equiptment and didn't ammend the rules to reflect it. heck if I had known it was legal I probably would have bought a set up and shot it all year, but now there's basically 2 weeks before worlds and the effective end of the season and I aint rushing out to buy one, nor do I have time to if I wanted to. So I will just go shoot and do the best I can with the set up I have, just cant help but be a little frustrated with the IBO on this one.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

The rule is as clear as mud lol. It does say 12 inch radius .I think what confused people was the single point of attachment.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

So, are back bars and front stabilizers allowed to be used together as long as they are coming from a mount connected to the front of the riser and do not break the 12" radius threshold?

I am confused. It is as if anything goes with IBO. I thought HC was one front stab that could be no longer than 12"?


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes they are been shooting it all year


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

wpk said:


> Yes they are been shooting it all year
> View attachment 1717882


But this is where the rumor I heard comes in. According to how the rules are still written that would be 2 bars with separate points of attachment. I'm all for allowing side bars but before I drop a couple hundred bucks on a set they need to clarify the rule.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Been shooting it at the IBO's all year It also says 12 inch radius


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

single point of attachment to the bow.


----------



## Sbay (Feb 28, 2003)

It also says ONE stabilizer doesn't it


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Hunter Class (HC) Only one stabilizer having a single point of attachment may be used. The stabilizer can be any shape or configuration as long as it is contained within a theoretical sphere having a radius of 12 inches measured from the point of attachment.
They have two rules in one 
They where Supposed to take the first sentence out
A 12 inch sphere gives you 24 inches from front to back


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Call or email them yourself they will tell you the same thing
I even sent pictures to them and got a email back from the president saying it was legal as long as it was within 24 inches


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

There was a 3 page thread showing pictures of legal stab setups on here back in March I believe.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1878444 here's the thread with pics and email from Bryan Marcum IBO Pres.


----------



## GOOSEMAN1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got a question then, Is the side bar then legal in the youth hunter class?? Rules state same setup as HC. Just don't want my son to show up at worlds and be told no.... Thanks


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Same rules is same rules


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Hunter Class (HC) Only one stabilizer having a single point of attachment may be used. The stabilizer can be any shape or configuration as long as it is contained within a theoretical sphere having a radius of 12 inches measured from the point of attachment. (For the purposes of this rule, any device adding length or weight to the stabilizer shall be considered part of the stabilizer and shall be subject to the 12-inch rule.) 


That pretty much says side bars are ok as long as they are contiguous.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

So in fact the rule should read that you can put anything on your bow you want as long as it stays within a theoretical 12" radius and is attached by only 1 point. by saying single point of attachment they are leaving a grey area to allow multiple bars to be considered 1 stabilizer as long as they have 1 point of attachment to the bow. Just seems as though they really missed the mark when writting the rule, In my eyes each bar added wether it's fastened to a bracket or the riser is an additional stabilizer


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

its war supposed to read one stabilizer system.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

They are considering a back bar not to be a stabilizer, is this the reason it is legal?


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Alpha Burnt said:


> They are considering a back bar not to be a stabilizer, is this the reason it is legal?


No , they consider any piece of the stabilizer attached from a single point as one stabilizer system.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

stoz said:


> No , they consider any piece of the stabilizer attached from a single point as one stabilizer system.


This quote seems to contradict what most are saying is legal now


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

there is an email from the ibo pres, basically stating this on AT, not sure what thread. I've been shooting v bars all year and have not had any problems. At Bedford I went straight to the rules people and they said it was ok.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

stoz said:


> there is an email from the ibo pres, basically stating this on AT, not sure what thread. I've been shooting v bars all year and have not had any problems. At Bedford I went straight to the rules people and they said it was ok.


Oh, okay. Sorry, I thought you were saying that stab + back bar=2, I see what you were saying now. Any combo of stabilizers/weight/back bars/dampening material that is inside of a 12" radius, theoretical sphere from the one point of attachment is legal.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

yes as long it is attatched in one point like the main stablizer hole. I believe they are working on a re wording of this to make it easier to see and understand for the next rule book.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Grnmtn said:


> yes as long it is attatched in one point like the main stablizer hole. I believe they are working on a re wording of this to make it easier to see and understand for the next rule book.


I hope they do, unread of changing the rule again, just clarify the wording. Its no wonder people are confused when they keep changing the rule.


----------



## FrzrFilling (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes people stretch the whole "letter of law" to their advantage. What was the meaning of rule and class - how many "hunters" run around with side-bar stabilizers? Most are minimalists. Single stabilizer - not single point of contact. Part of reason I stopped shooting in various events where the rules are ambiguous.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

FrzrFilling said:


> Sometimes people stretch the whole "letter of law" to their advantage. What was the meaning of rule and class - how many "hunters" run around with side-bar stabilizers? Most are minimalists. Single stabilizer - not single point of contact. Part of reason I stopped shooting in various events where the rules are ambiguous.


I do


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

FrzrFilling said:


> Sometimes people stretch the whole "letter of law" to their advantage. What was the meaning of rule and class - how many "hunters" run around with side-bar stabilizers? Most are minimalists. Single stabilizer - not single point of contact. Part of reason I stopped shooting in various events where the rules are ambiguous.


Please don't take this the wrong way but one of the aspects of competition is maximizing the effectiveness of your equipment to it's full extent within the scope of the rules. If my competition is using certain equipment that gives them a real, measurable advantage, then it's in my best interest as a serious competitor to do the same. Another very important aspect of competition is a complete understanding of the rule book even if it involves further clarification (a pain in the butt, I agree ). I'll do what I have to do though because I really enjoy the game. My personal opinion is that the current IBO stabilizer rule should be allowed in advanced hunter class only. However that is not the case so I am running a side bar in HC.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Most hunters cant judge yardage within 5 yards. It should be called Pins Class. It has nothing to do with hunting, its an archery event. 

I have run a side bar on some bows, depends how they act upon the shot. I'm not satisfied with 30 yard pie plate groups just because I'm hunting.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

FrzrFilling said:


> Sometimes people stretch the whole "letter of law" to their advantage. What was the meaning of rule and class - how many "hunters" run around with side-bar stabilizers? Most are minimalists. Single stabilizer - not single point of contact. Part of reason I stopped shooting in various events where the rules are ambiguous.


Not "People" its what IBO keeps telling people who are asking, "is this legal"??? remember this "Hunter Class" Not "what people hunt with". Too many people keep thinking what they hunt with is what hunter class should use.


----------

